# Please be sensitive to potential triggers



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 1, 2005)

It's sometimes a fine line, I know, but I would ask all members to be sensitive to posts containing vivid descriptions of experiences that are likely to trigger other forum members.

In particular, posts that contain explicit or graphic details about methods of purging (i.e., in eating disorders), self-injury, or suicidal behaviors should generally be avoided and will be edited when found. Please review the  Forum Rules, where such descriptions are specifically prohibited.

I realize that sometimes this may make it more difficult to describe or discuss something that concerns you but for the most part a generic statement like "purging" or "a suicide attempt" will be as much information as other members need to know to reply to your question or concern.

The bottom line for me as administrator of this forum is this: Anything which might reasonably be expected to cause harm or unnecessary distress to another forum member must be avoided.

Thank you.


----------



## dasha (Jan 2, 2009)

Well maybe I am just 'too sensitive' as my family used to tell me all the time, but I just received a reply to one of my posts which has really bothered me to the point that I don't know when I will come back to the forum,if at all. Not responsible for my actions and wanting the therapist to rearrange everyone's appts so he can see me, etc, etc. That is ridiculous.  I feel attacked and maybe I am just too sensitive but it doesn't feel good being triggered or set off. It took a while to get over the therapist's behaviour and now I am there again. Don't know what to do, but in case I don't come back here, I just want to thank all those who supported me. I thought I had found a safe place and was feeling kind of...okay. Thank you


----------



## successful_workthru (Jan 2, 2009)

Don't leave.
This is a place for support and sharing etc
Why cut yourself off from it.

We can use this place and post if we need support, without freaking others out.
We can use spoilers or scrolling gaps with warnings, so other members are not forced to see triggering stuff.


----------



## white page (Jan 3, 2009)

:agree:   So right SW, very  recently , due to a personnal old issue , which was triggered by a post I read I wanted to leave the forum ,  but a day or so later , reason came back , and it is quite simple to just avoid any potential triggers during times of extra fragility . We come here for support and advice and according to how we present our issues and the questions we ask , the responses are in relation to this information , at times we don't accept the responses entirely , quite simply because we either presented our issues by leaving out a vital element and because of this the responses don't satisfy us . or we are not quite ready to face certain aspects and the responses may make us feel uncomfortable .


> Don't leave.
> This is a place for support and sharing etc
> Why cut yourself off from it.
> 
> ...


----------



## amastie (Jan 3, 2009)

dasha,

The problem with being fragile, and that can happen to us all, is that we will respond more sensitively at times.  I think that sometimes it worth having faith that other people mean well even if words come across wrongly to you.  In my experience on these forums, there hasn't been anyone who has ever set out to hurt someone else intentionally.  Maybe it would help to say "I'm feeling fragile and find that I'm seeing judgement where perhaps only good intention lies".  That way, it gives others the chance to come through for you. 

I'm a strong supporter of good communication that I cann't help but think that, so long as people really do not want to hurt you, that staying in here and communicating what you feel - in a real way but also in a way that opens the door for them - will surely help to bring people around to to better support you - as people have done here, in this thread


----------



## forgetmenot (Feb 17, 2009)

hey guys hope i haven't triggered any bad memories i find this site a god send as well don't know what i do without it . i find everyone supportive take care and please don't leave dasha i haven't got to know you yet take care mary


----------



## dasha (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks Mary. It is really nice to see the support coming from people. This therapy stuff is really not easy.


----------



## forgetmenot (Feb 18, 2009)

i know what your saying im just starting therapy and it will take awhile for trust to set in but i think if we work hard something good will come of it don't be too anxious i was that way at the start we all support eachother here it is very nice to hear from you again


----------



## justhere (Aug 25, 2009)

Is there a way to block what a member writes in threads of which I am reading that I find helpful? For instance, if I find someone objectionable, is there a way for me to not see their messages and block them from contacting me or replying to my posts?


----------



## white page (Aug 25, 2009)

Yes there is Justthere in your user CP scroll down to EDIT IGNORE LIST.
there you can block a member from your view


----------



## Xelebes (Oct 30, 2011)

It is probably also useful to use spoiler tags (they should be renamed trigger tags because that would largely be the purpose of that function on this forum) when imparting anything with sensitive or triggering information.

For example:

[spoiler]A m??se once bit my sister.[/spoiler]



Spoiler



A m??se once bit my sister.


----------



## Thehurtstopshere (Jan 21, 2012)

First, just want to say again how thankfull I am to have found this place. Also, I have a question about the rules..I am a person who loves to actually talk..and if it ever came up that I met another person who is the same..would a phone conversation ever be advisable or should that be avoided? Just wondering..Thanks


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 21, 2012)

We don't have any specific forum rules about private messaging, emails, or other forms of personal contact among members, provided that they are mutually welcomed and non-abusive.

As always, though, remember that people you meet on the internet (anywhere on the internet) may not always be who they initially seem to be.


----------



## Thehurtstopshere (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks DB, thanks and I will keep that in mind. I think that is very sound advice.


----------

